# Has Iguodala already agreed to a deal?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The most interesting thing about this whole free agent process is the lack of news surrounding Andre Iguodala. As I'm posting this there hasn't been a scheduled visit for Iguodala to sign with any other team. What makes this so interesting is that it suggests that the Sixers and Iguodala (and Williams for that matter) have already come to terms on new contracts but are simply waiting for the team to make a big time free agent signing or acquisition via trade to address the power forward position.

This could very well mean that Iguodala was in the know (maybe even had some input) in the Sixers rush for Josh Smith. This is a very good sign.

Also I wanted to point out that recent articles have pointed out that Iguodala didn't reject the six year $57 million offer King gave him because he was disappointed, but instead he wanted to play out the season first. So if the Sixers can actually lock him up to a similar deal as the one offered they would be in pretty good shape financially with cap room with Andre Miller's contract set to come off the books at season's end.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stefanski has said that Iguodala is excited about the Brand move and that he has been in contact with Iguodala since free agency started. He didn't get into details about the contract situation but it's hard to believe that something hasn't been figured out. Iguodala's name hasn't been brought up when talking about players who have visited other teams. Neither has Lou Williams'.

At this point with Golden State signing Maggette, and the Clippers looking at Josh Smith and Okafor there might not be anyone left to bid for Iguodala anyway.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> So if the Sixers can actually lock him up to a similar deal as the one offered they would be in pretty good shape financially with cap room with Andre Miller's contract set to come off the books at season's end.


It's imperative that we keep iggy. Who will be our pg once Dre leaves? I can't see us re-signing him. Hopefully LW will be ready.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No he's going to leave so that Brand can taste some of his own medicine.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> It's imperative that we keep iggy. Who will be our pg once Dre leaves? I can't see us re-signing him. Hopefully LW will be ready.


I really want the Sixers to draft Eric Maynor (VCU) if he's available when they pick but I'm having a hard time believing the Sixers will hand the reigns over to a rookie. So I wouldn't be shocked to see them acquire a FA or make a trade for a PG if they don't believe Lou Williams can make the adjustment. There's also the slight possibility that Jamont Gordon can earn a spot on the roster and eventually a starting job he's surely talented enough, but I'm not sure if that would happen so fast.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So my initial question has been answered. There wasn't a deal hammered out by Iguodala he's still out there looking for the best financial situation. The Clippers are suitors but the positive here is unlike the Brand situation the Sixers hold the trump card. Sixers made it known that they'll match an Iguodala offer and they haven't necessarily given a figure on how much they're willing to pay for him so this gives them leverage when it comes to a sign and trade.

If Iguodala is eventually moved (if he is he should bring back some picks) it might eliminate the chance of Lou Will even having a chance at becoming a starting PG in the future. I say that because having a ball handler like Iguodala who can run the offense would allow Lou to still play his own game without that safety net the team would suffer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's hoping the Clippers break the bank and take Iggy. Brand's a snake.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If they do they're only screwing themselves over.

I'm a huge Iguodala fan but removing him and the Sixers can look to filling the SG spot with a shooter which might add more balance to the starting 5. It'd also give Thad more opportunities and space to develop. So losing Iguodala isn't the end all be all for this team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> So my initial question has been answered. There wasn't a deal hammered out by Iguodala he's still out there looking for the best financial situation. The Clippers are suitors but the positive here is unlike the Brand situation the Sixers hold the trump card. Sixers made it known that they'll match an Iguodala offer and they haven't necessarily given a figure on how much they're willing to pay for him so this gives them leverage when it comes to a sign and trade.
> 
> If Iguodala is eventually moved (if he is he should bring back some picks) it might eliminate the chance of Lou Will even having a chance at becoming a starting PG in the future. I say that because having a ball handler like Iguodala who can run the offense would allow Lou to still play his own game without that safety net the team would suffer.


Where do you think is the pain threshold to let him walk ? The Clippers might be trying to drive the prize up, but ultimately it wouldn't make sense for them to overpay either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think the Sixers are willing to pay him $12 m per plus the bonuses. I can't see them ponying up that much for him even if he's playing next to Brand.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> If you talk to enough agents there is one area of free agency that really gets agents, and ultimately players, upset – restricted free agency. The agents have cried foul over the application of restricted free agency since its introduction to the NBA, citing that the manner in which teams negotiate, or really lack of negotiation is borderline collusion – basically accusing teams and the league of conspiring to keep player values down in the mechanics of the process. 76ers forward Andre Iguodala told HOOPSWORLD he was thrilled the 76ers signed Elton Brand, but was not as thrilled with how his contract talks are going. Iguodala said he couldn't understand the reluctance from the 76ers given how much they just gave Elton Brand, and that he had to keep his options open. Options that include meeting with the LA Clippers, the only team with enough cap space to make a real offer. Elton Brand is telling media members that the 76ers have told him they will match any offer Andre gets, but the manner in which its being handled has not sit well with Andre and that's not necessarily a smart move. Iguodala wants to be a 76er, but the process has not been fun for him and has created doubt about his role with the team going forward.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brand campaigns for Iguodala and Williams


> At one point in last night's Charlie Mack Celebrity Basketball Game, Elton Brand walked onto the Liacouras Center floor as if he might play a possession or two.
> 
> Brand was, predictably, pulled back to the bench.
> 
> ...


LINK

It sounds like the Sixers are handling their negotiations with Iguodala and Williams the same way most teams deal with their restricted free agents and that's by putting a low offer and hoping the market sets the price.

I'd love for both players to be on this team but if they can find a situation that'll pay them I won't hold anything against either one of them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be unbelievable if they can't find a solution to resign both after being able to land Brand. You have to overpay unless you are a title contender and players want a shot at a ring, but your main guys will always want that type of money. Of course you want to get a good deal to not blow the cap up and have a salary strucutre. I don't even think 12M per year and the bonuses (I guess 2 or 3 million per year at best ?) is overpaying all that much if you look at recent deals and the fact that the salary cap increases rapidly each year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

$12 m per with the bonus would give him a deal worth around $80 m. That's a lot. I think he outperformed the six year $57 million offer given to him by Billy King but I don't think he's outperformed it by 23 million over the life of the deal. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Man if iggy isn't happy with how his contract talks are going this year, would he just re-up for 1yr and test next year's FA market where he could really get paid?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know where his head is with all this but if I was him I wouldn't. If he took the qualifying offer he'd be making less than $4 m next season which is a nice sized pay cut and he's risking a lot. Chances are he doesn't get injured (as he's basically been an iron man during his career) but what if he does get hurt?

It's a huge risk to make.

I think if he's not happy with what the Sixers are doing he might try to force a sign and trade somewhere, but if the Sixers really want to keep him they shouldn't let it get to that point.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Team president Ed Stefanski confirmed that he has had discussions with Andre Iguodala's agent, Rob Pelinka, about signing the restricted free agent, but said he “won't talk about the negotiations.”
> 
> Iguodala turned down a five-year, $57 million offer last Oct. 31 and was believed to be seeking $65 million.
> 
> If the two sides cannot come to terms by the start of this season and he's not traded, Iguodala would play for $3.8 million next year before becoming unrestricted next July.


LINK

I wouldn't hesistate to give him the $67 million deal, but we'll see how everything works out.


----------

